# Clen and T3 stack



## JCBourne (Aug 1, 2010)

During the last 4 weeks of my cycle and the 2 weeks between last injection and PCT I want to run a clen t3 stack to get rid of fat.

Would this be good for clen?

Day 1: 20mcg 
Day 2: 40mcg 
Day 3: 60mcg 
Day 4: 80mcg 
Day 5: 80mcg 
Day 6 ??? Day 12: 100mcg 
Day 13: 80mcg 
Day 14: 60mcg 

2 weeks off

Day 1: 60mcg 
Day 2: 80mcg 
Day 3: 80mcg 
Day 4: 100mcg 
Day 5: 100mcg 
Day 6-Day 12: 120mcg 
Day 13: 100mcg 
Day 14: 80mcg 

DONE. Does this look okay?

For the t3, I had a write-out but I lost it. Can someone help me out with that?


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 1, 2010)

Bump, maybe this should be in anabolics?


----------



## tballz (Aug 2, 2010)

No reason to ramp down.

With t3 I wouldn't go any higher than 75-100mcg.


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 2, 2010)

That was for clen, I need help with the t3


----------



## tballz (Aug 2, 2010)

Start the t3 at 25-50mcg then ramp up to 75-100mcg.  I've done t3 for 3 months at a time.  So it's up to you how long you want to cycle for.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 7, 2010)

I *wouldn't* ramp down the clen dose towards the end of the 14 days.

T3 needs to be around 50-75mcg's daily for as long as you like.


----------

